# "Sleeper" PC (revised)



## pane-free (Dec 27, 2014)

Looks like an old Dell -- looks worthless to burglars






Runs like a charm, 'cuz the guts include a new Asus dvd-cdrom-rw, an 80+ PSU and 











see for yourself!






*$550 OBO/Trade*
+ S&H


NOTE:  Mods -- I think I may have done it correctly, this time! LOL

EDIT:  ditto


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Dec 27, 2014)

pane-free said:


> NOTE:  Mods -- I think I may have done it correctly, this time! LOL



No, you didn't.




			
				Selling Rules said:
			
		

> A picture of the item(s) is required; in the picture, include *a handwritten/typed note with your Computer Forum username and computerforum.com, or CF, written on the note*.



Just typing your username and CF on the picture itself does not work.


----------



## ninjabubbles3 (Dec 27, 2014)

Would you be willing to just sell off individual pieces.

I'm most interesting in the SSD and the monitor


----------



## pane-free (Dec 27, 2014)

@ninjabubbles3 --  sorry, need to keep those.


----------



## pane-free (Dec 30, 2014)

@voyagerfan99 

Pull this ad, please.  I sense no appreciation for it here.
On second thought, maybe I'll start another thread just for comments!  Would this be an idea you'd endorse?  If so, keep it!

LOL,
pane-free


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Dec 30, 2014)

As you wish.


----------

